
Yescrypt – PHC Finalist from OpenWall, John the Ripper - mynameisnoone
http://www.openwall.com/presentations/PHDays2014-Yescrypt/
======
mynameisnoone
I nearly got thrown out of uni for using JTR to easily crack hundreds of NIS
password hashes conveniently served by the CS dept. boxes:

    
    
        getent passwd > passwd.txt && john --show --wordlist=dict.txt --fork=6 --stdout --session=lose-your-scholarship passwd.txt
    

Where dict.txt is from [https://crackstation.net/buy-crackstation-wordlist-
password-...](https://crackstation.net/buy-crackstation-wordlist-password-
cracking-dictionary.htm) (and buy the OpenWall list, or donate, to support
them too)

